# Reed frog tank mate.



## llama999 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm kinda stuck, i have a small 1 inch long african reed frog with a fire bellied toad.:help:
I also have a tank 14" high 14" wide 24" long (12 gallon).
What tank mates could I put in this tank with the reed frog?
I would like something I can handle.
Maybe a Green Anole or Green Tree Frog.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

llama999 said:


> I'm kinda stuck, i have a small 1 inch long african reed frog with a fire bellied toad.:help:
> I also have a tank 14" high 14" wide 24" long (12 gallon).
> What tank mates could I put in this tank with the reed frog?
> I would like something I can handle.
> Maybe a Green Anole or Green Tree Frog.


Why not another reed frog or three? They are good in groups. You want to move it away from the FBT as quickly as you can, since the FBT's toxins seem to have a cumulative effect. FBTs really are best only kept with other FBTs, and none of the animals mentioned are very sussed on being handled- they are more pets to look at.


----------



## llama999 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the reply.
Would the green tree frog do ok in that tank with the reed frog?
(I have heard you can handle them a little).
Is there anything non handlable that could share the tank with the reed frog?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

it's not usually advised to handle any frog, it can be harmful to their skin. not to mention stressful for them, frogs are 'look at only' pets   

I also suggest you get another reed frog for your other tank, not only is it best to keep single species together only, your tank isn't really tall enough for tree frogs xx


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Another reed frog would be your best chance of having a happy home....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm going to agree with everyone else...
MORE REEDS!

Mixing species is really not recommended. Results in tons of problems. Frogs aren't like rabbits and guinea pigs!

Is that FBT with your reed frog?


----------



## llama999 (Feb 13, 2010)

Could I mix different species of reed frog of a similar size?
Because my frog is so obscure that I cant find any pictures of it on the internet,
Therefore I don’t know its species.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I think that might be okay. I'm not sure though.
Best get a second opinion.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That should be fine. Reed frogs vary so much in colouration- even within the same species- that even scientists can have trouble telling which is which without comparing their calls- which seem to be unique to each species. Unless you are lucky enough to find another from the same area, collected roughly at the same time (or bred by the same breeder, if captive bred), chances are you *won't* get one the same.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Female Reeds normally live pretty happy together....only thing on their mind is eating and sleeping. I keep a mixture of female only reeds....with some reeds it is pretty easy to sex them as they do have different colours then the males...eg, Spotted argus...only females have the beautiful big spots...boys are kinda dull....:whistling2:
Problems only araise as they can cross breed and then the debate starts........
I did a tank of males once......most were fine...just called very loudly...but there was a couple of marbled that kept going at each other every now and again.......so had to seperate them.
Each morph of reed frogs have their own distinct personality.......my marbled are very secretive.......and competative, green argus...extreme 
laid back .... much like a mini red eyed tree frog, sedge.......bold and uber noisy........and so on.
There are so many to choose from - you can find a perfect tank mate or two within the same species reducing so much risk.......


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I say mix more reed frogs

Green anoles are to large to be kept with reed frogs as are american tree frogs as they are likly to eat the reeds. 

I have a few species of reed frogs for sale at the moment mate, click on the link in my sig. 

Jay


----------



## llama999 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have seperated them now and im watching to make sure he settles in.
Thanks for all the replies.


----------

